# Casio Exilim - digikam - kein Download

## uhai

Hallo,

ich benutze digikam seit ca. 4 Jahren mit verschiedenen Kameras. Meine neueste ist eine Casio Exilim Z9, die ich als Ersatz für eine caplio2 gekauft habe. Sie kann USB Mass Storage und PTP. Leider kann ich mit beiden Modi die Bilder nicht mit Digikam herunterladen - der Vorgang bricht bei jedem Bild mit einem Fehler ab, ohne genaue Angaben zur Fehlerursache.

Beim Anstecken wir die Kamera automatisch erkannt, der Download wird angeboten, digikam automatisch gestartet, der Dialog automatisch geöffnet und die Bilder angezeigt. das war es aber auch.

Mit Gimp oder showfoto kann ich direkt auf die angeschlossene Kamera zugreifen und die Bilder öffnen. Die eingebundene Kamera gehört meinem user und ich kann lesen und schreiben. Gruppe ist root (?). Rechte sind -rwxr-xr-x.

Die Verbindung digikam über usb mass storage und ptp funktioniert mit allen anderen Kameras (Nikon, sanyo, pentax).

digikam 0.9.4

Gphoto2 2.4.1

Wo könnte ich denn ansetzen? Die Rechte scheinen es ja nicht zu sein.

Wie bekomme ich eine "anständige" d.h. aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung?

uhai

----------

## Evildad

Du könntest digikam mal aus der Konsole starten evtl. bekommst Du ja dann noch ne anständige Fehlermeldung...

----------

## uhai

Das sagt die Konsole:

```
kbuildsycoca running...

Reusing existing ksycoca

kio (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file .hidden/kdiff3plugin.desktop has Type=Service but is located under "apps" instead of "services"

kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : .hidden/kdiff3plugin.desktop

kio (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file .hidden/dirfilterplugin.desktop has Type=Service but is located under "apps" instead of "services"

kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : .hidden/dirfilterplugin.desktop

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/ark.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/ark.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/zip'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gramps.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gramps'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gramps.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gedcom'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gramps.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gramps-package'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gramps.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gramps-xml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'ark_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/hugin.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-ptoptimizer-script'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gnucash.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnucash'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish-project.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/bluefish-project'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-javascript'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-perl'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-php'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-cgi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/mathml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-dtd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-sql'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kfile_ooo.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.math'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/gnome-default-handler'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/normal'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnome-saved-search'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/noteedit.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-notes'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/scribus.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-scribus'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gnome-theme-installer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnome-theme-package'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/ooo-extension-manager.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openofficeorg.extension'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/ufraw.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-ufraw'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/ufraw.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-dcraw'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/ufraw.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/NEF'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/math.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.formula-template'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/math.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.math'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/math.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/mathml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Thunar-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/gnome-default-handler'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Thunar-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/normal'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'katepart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-fortran'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/impress.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-powerpoint.slideshow.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/impress.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.slideshow'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/impress.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-powerpoint.presentation.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/impress.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.presentation'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/impress.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-powerpoint.template.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/impress.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.template'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kcertpart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/binary-certificate'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/planner.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-planner'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kmid.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/midi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/web.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-web'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/arj'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-bzip-compressed-tar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/zip'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'multipart/x-zip'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-7z-compressed'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-compressed-tar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xarchiver.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-bzip2-compressed-tar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xine.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-anim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-comma-separated-values'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.lotus-1-2-3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/spreadsheet'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/excel'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-excel'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-ms-excel'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-msexcel'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-sylk'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-xls'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/xls'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-excel.sheet.binary.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-excel.sheet.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.sheet'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-excel.template.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/calc.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.template'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/themus-theme-applier.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnome-theme-installed'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.google-earth.kmz'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/earthviewer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/keyhole'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.google-earth.kmz'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/earthviewer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/keyhole'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/base.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.database'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/g3fax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-compressed-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-fits'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-gray'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-png'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sgi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sun-raster'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-tga'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xbitmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xpixmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xwindowdump'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'klinkstatus_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/english'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'klinkstatus_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-c'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'klinkstatus_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-c++'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'knotify.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'KNotify'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/mml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/home/uhai/.local/share/applications/showfoto-usercustom.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/normal'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/showfoto.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/showfoto.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-eim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/rtf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-works'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-master'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.wordperfect'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-extension-txt'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-t602'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-word.document.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.document'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.ms-word.template.macroEnabled.12'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.template'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'ksvgplugin.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/svg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/sdp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-smil'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/streamingmedia'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-streamingmedia'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.rn-realmedia-vbr'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-aac'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp1'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mp1'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mpg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/rn-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/scpls'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/wav'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-windows-pcm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-realaudio'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pls'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/msvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-afs'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wmx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wvxvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-avi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

```

----------

## Fauli

Hast du es schon mal direkt mit gphoto2 versucht?

```
gphoto2 -L --debug
```

----------

## uhai

funktioniert nicht?

```
 gphoto2 -L --debug

bash: gphoto2: command not found
```

Aber digikam nutzt doch gphoto2, oder nicht? Dann dürfte e smit meiner Nikon ja auch nicht klappen...   :Confused: 

uhai

----------

## Fauli

Digikam benutzt media-libs/libgphoto2.

Für die Kommandozeile brauchst du zusätzlich media-gfx/gphoto2.

----------

## uhai

Jetzt bin ich im Netz doch noch fündig geworden:

http://www.harald-schreiber.de/

Danke Fauli, Du hast mich darauf gebracht, weil ich bei Der Installation von gphoto2 libgphoto mit dem exif-Use-Flag benötigt habe. Dadurch habe ich diesen Text entdeckt. Ich berichte, ob es was geholfen hat.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Schade, hat nicht gehelft   :Sad: 

```
# gphoto2 -L

                                                                               

*** Fehler ***      

PTP-Ein/Ausgabefehler

*** Fehler ***      

Ein Fehler trat in der IO-Bibliothek auf (»Unspezifizierter Fehler«): Die angegebene Hersteller- oder Produkt-ID (0x0,0x0) ist nicht gültig.

*** Fehler (-1: »Unspezifizierter Fehler«) ***      

```

gphoto2 empfiehlt folgendes:

```
 env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --debug-logfile=my-logfile.txt -L
```

Die Casio Exilim Z9 beherrscht (?) usb mass storage und ptp, ich habe beides ausprobiert und die zwei logfiles bekommen. Zuerst wollte mass storage nicht, aber nachdem Versuch mit ptp lief auch das. Die Bilder auf der Kamera werden gelistet. digikam "springt" auch an und zeigt ie Bilder, aber der Download auf meinen PC bricht ab...

Das ist die Ausgabe von gphoto2 -L --debug mit der Einstellung usb mass storage:

```
Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Gerät ordnungsgemäß an den Computer angeschlossen ist.

10.351787 gphoto2-port(0): Konnte USB-Gerät (Hersteller 0xc45, Produkt 0x8001) nicht finden. 

Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Gerät ordnungsgemäß an den Computer angeschlossen ist.

10.351814 gphoto2-port(0): Konnte USB-Gerät (Hersteller 0x2770, Produkt 0x905c) nicht finden. 

Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Gerät ordnungsgemäß an den Computer angeschlossen ist.

10.351871 gphoto2-port(2): Lösche Port...

10.351899 gphoto2-port(2): Schließe Port...

10.352291 gphoto2-camera(2): Setting abilities ('Mass Storage Camera')...

10.352319 gphoto2-setting(2): Setting key 'model' to value 'Mass Storage Camera' (gphoto2)

10.352337 gphoto2-setting(2): Saving 2 setting(s) to file "/root/.gphoto/settings"

10.352762 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Suche Pfad 'disk:/media/CASIO-DSC' (22 Einträge vorhanden)...

10.352844 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Starte Suche mit regulärem Ausdruck 'disk:/media/CASIO-DSC'...

10.352868 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Versuche '^disk:'...

10.353184 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Hole Informationen von Eintrag 18 (23 vorhanden)...

10.353230 gphoto2-camera(2): Setting port info for port 'Generischer Port' at 'disk:/media/CASIO-DSC'...

10.354000 gphoto2-port(2): Setze Einstellungen...

10.354044 gphoto2-port(0): Die Funktion »update« wird von diesem Gerät nicht unterstützt.

10.354058 gphoto2-setting(2): Setting key 'port' to value 'disk:/media/CASIO-DSC' (gphoto2)

10.354076 gphoto2-setting(2): Saving 2 setting(s) to file "/root/.gphoto/settings"

10.354467 foreach(2): Executing action 'List Files' for folder '/'.

10.355281 gphoto2-camera(2): Listing files in '/'...

10.355321 gphoto2-camera(2): Initializing camera...

10.355341 gphoto2-camera(2): Loading '/usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.4.1/directory'...

10.356656 gphoto2-port(2): Öffne Port ...

10.356704 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Listing files in '/'...

10.356733 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Querying folder /...

10.356811 gphoto2-camera(2): Operation failed!

*** Fehler (-1: »Unspezifizierter Fehler«) ***      

Für Debug-Meldungen verwenden Sie bitte die Option »--debug«.

Diese Meldungen können Ihnen helfen, eine Lösung für Ihr Problem zu

finden. Wenn Sie jedoch Fehler- oder Debug-Meldungen an die

Mailingliste <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net> schicken wollen, 

so starten sie gphoto2 bitte wie folgt:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --debug-logfile=my-logfile.txt -L --debug

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

10.357456 gp-camera(2): Freeing camera...

10.357472 gphoto2-camera(2): Exiting camera ('Mass Storage Camera')...

10.357489 gphoto2-port(2): Schließe Port...

10.357547 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): Clearing fscache LRU list...

10.357562 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): fscache LRU list already empty

10.357573 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Internally deleting all folders from '/'...

10.357587 gphoto2-port(2): Lösche Port...

10.357598 gphoto2-port(2): Schließe Port...

10.357698 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): Clearing fscache LRU list...

10.357711 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): fscache LRU list already empty

10.357721 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Internally deleting all folders from '/'...

```

Bin ratlos - wer noch?

uhai

----------

## uhai

..mit der Sanyo klappt es jetzt auch nicht mehr. 

Welche Rechte brauche ich auf dem Ziellaufwerk? Lesen und schreiben müßte doch reichen, oder?

Digikam schreibt die Dateien doch mit meinem user, oder?

uhai

<edit>keine Kamerafunktioniert mehr, auch das kopieren aus den vorhandenen bildverzeichnissen klappt nicht...   :Question:  </edit>

----------

